

Ask HN: Payment processing in New Zealand - jamesotron

Hi all. I'm a small startup based in New Zealand.  My product needs to have recurring billing and I was hoping to use a payment service like Chargify so that I don't have to deal with any credit card details and not have to worry about PCI compliance.
Turns out Chargify has no support for any kind of sales tax (in New Zealand we have to add GST to sales to New Zealand based customers). Braintree doesn't do international customers (at least on my scale), so it looks like I'm back to trying to integrate ActiveMerchant and having to handle all this stuff in my code - exposing myself to more risk, since I am just a one man band at this stage.
Does anyone have any suggestions on how to deal with this? Perhaps I just open a paypal account and do it that way?
======
fastspring
FastSpring has everything covered for you there but the recurring, which we'll
have shortly. Hang in there, all of your needs will soon be met, and then
some.

